# North Dakota Guides



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm looking to take my old man on a guided hunt to North Dakota to hunt ducks and geese. It has to be a reasonably easy hunt (fields or pond edges) because he is getting a little older and hard hunts can take a toll on him. Anyone know of any guides or services out that way that you would recommend. I want this to be an experience of a lifetime for us!


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Mouse River outtfiters out of Kramer ND. Iv'e hunted with them for the past two years. They do a great job and hunt they way your looking for.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

If you haven't already made the plans try Tim Franz altho it is a bit late for this year. http://www.coteaulodge.com/


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Nick Toti said:


> I'm looking to take my old man on a guided hunt to North Dakota to hunt ducks and geese. It has to be a reasonably easy hunt (fields or pond edges) because he is getting a little older and hard hunts can take a toll on him. Anyone know of any guides or services out that way that you would recommend. I want this to be an experience of a lifetime for us!


Tell the guides when you book about your dads limitations. they may be able to drive him with a truck or 4 wheeler to the pit or layout blind for goose hunting. Same for the ponds... most will work with you... Good luck...


----------



## Pot Hole (Apr 7, 2005)

I can understand wanting a guide to help minimize time locating birds, but finding waterfowl in ND is not that hard and I bet you could get permission from the land owner to drive your dad right out to the edge of the many pot holes they have out there. Good luck.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

North Dakota is one of few states in this country that is still pro freelance. Please do our state a favor and not support guides. They're ruining the sport. In the state, if you're coming later in the season, late Oct or Nov, most all hunting is done in fields anyways so disabled access to hunt is very easy with hunters commonly driving into the field to set their spread and using layout blinds. Property access is quite easy throughout most of the state except where the guides are leasing property and ruining it for everyone else.


----------

